# un/gerichtete Graphen zeichnen



## Zipp (26. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne in meinem Programm einen Graphen (keinen Funktionsgraphen, sondern un/gerichtete). 
Allerdings wollte ich, dass die Kanten sich nicht überschneiden oder sogar Knoten übereinander liegen.
Daher wollte ich fragen, ob es ein Verfahren dafür gibt? und ob sowas für einen Anfänger möglich ist


----------



## javimka (26. Nov 2009)

Ich tippe darauf, dass das nicht einfach wird, aber möglich wohl schon. Hier haben sie das wohl mit dem PQ-Tree gemacht.
JGraphEd download
Offizielle Seite


----------



## Wildcard (26. Nov 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Zest eins der schönsten Frameworks:
Zest: The Eclipse Visualization Toolkit
Wenn du kein SWT haben willst, die Layout Algorithmen können auch mit Swing verwendet werden.


----------



## Zipp (27. Nov 2009)

Ich habe mal Zest installiert, aber leider kann ich irgendwie nicht die benötigten Klassen importieren

```
import org.eclipse.zest.*
```

Gibt es da einen Trick?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2009)

Machst du ein PlugIn Projekt, oder ein normales Java Projekt? Wie gesagt, Zest es SWT/Draw2D basiert, läuft also nicht mit Swing, nur die Layout Manager sind getrennt verwendbar.
Falls es sich um ein PlugIn Projekt handelt, dann musst du im Manifest Zest als required bundle angeben (oder bei imported packages)


----------



## ralfz (7. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab letztens das JUNG (Java Universal Network Graph)-Paket genutzt. Das gibt es auf Sourceforge (JUNG - Java Universal Network/Graph Framework) und nutzt Swing zur Darstellung von Graphen/Netzwerken. Dabei können beliebige Klassen/Objekte als Knoten genutzt werden. Der Aufbau ist schön strukturiert und einfach. 

Es gibt ebenfalls ein paar Graph-Layout-Algorithmen. Auf den Seiten gibt es auch ein paar nette Demos.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe suchst du ja eigentlich nach "Graph-Layout-Algorithmen" zur strukturierten Anordnung von Knoten...

Vielleicht sowas: 
- NetBeans Visual Library (NetBeans)
- Graphviz - Graph Visualization Software,  Graphviz


Gruß
Ralf


----------

